# For Dee (Edwardo)



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

Dee here is my new tiel Boyd (means yellow or blonde), he is a cinnamon lutino. He is very tame but not cuddly.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

Another pic.. My iPad only allows 1 píc per post...


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Such a gorgeous boy


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow he is a beautiful boy.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Stunning boy, PR. Wish I could have one, hubby won't let me have anything bigger than a budgie. lol.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you all, I happen to think he is pretty good looking also.
Kristen, he is my 2nd tiel I have a cinnamon pearl pied hen, I also have a green cheek conure a parrotlet and 5 budgies... I actually had to tell my hubby no more I couldn't keep up with any more.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Your lucky, he is just gorgeous!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Aw, he is so beautiful 
Congratulations!! I am sure he will warm up soon. *


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

I think it is just his personality... He only bites now if we push him... He steps up on your hand or arm easier than your finger... He loves to hang out and sometimes wants scritches but will not allow petting or picking up.. He loves to give kisses and chatter in your ear. My problem is I am so used to being able to manhandle my other tiel and my conure that I forget and try to grad or snuggle him and he gets nippy then... Lol here is how I can hold my hen... She's like ok Mom get it out of your system and then can you please put me down...


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Good looking tiel...both of them...


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Your tiels are so adorable!!! I love tiels. Unfortunately my hubby had a bad experience with them growing up, his brother had one for years and it's a heartbreaking horror story the way that poor bird was treated. Needless to say now hubby thinks they are all mean horrible biting shrieking birds but when I found out how he was treated I certainly don't blame the tiel for being an jerk to everyone and anyone.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*congrats on your new addition! what a handsome bird *


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you everyone!


----------

